# TT RS Clutch problems?



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

Anyone had clutch issues after a tune, stock? If you have replaced it what did you use and what are your impressions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I put 17k on my StageII+ without any issue or slipping (of OEM clutch). But I've read its kind of a crap-shoot. Some guys (as I understand it) even have stock clutch on StageIII.. and others had clutch slip at even StageI or stock.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a Stage II+ tune on my RS... I had DMF issues which was more than likely due to the tune... The DMF for the TTRS is engineered for the stock torque curve... The rubber between the 2 flywheels can't handle the additional torque... I knew mine had gone bad due to a vibration which has completely disappeared since I put in a new SMF...


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

mdsune said:


> Anyone had clutch issues after a tune, stock? If you have replaced it what did you use and what are your impressions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine started slipping around 30k but I carried on to 70k before replacing. At point of replacement the car was not putting much power to tarmac and speed up take was slow.

Another stock unit in though and all is well, power is back and speed uptake is much improved...just feels like I have a bunch of BHP handed back.

Car is Stage 2 map. One trait when clutch was giving issue was changing gear was 'notchy' and sometimes required a couple of clutch bite to get going...from what I recall it was 2nd > 3rd.

5k on new one now and no issues to report.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

bull30 said:


> I have a Stage II+ tune on my RS... I had DMF issues which was more than likely due to the tune... The DMF for the TTRS is engineered for the stock torque curve... The rubber between the 2 flywheels can't handle the additional torque... I knew mine had gone bad due to a vibration which has completely disappeared since I put in a new SMF...


How is the SMF with the 2.5L 5 cylinder engine?

I have a SMF/dual disc clutch ready to install, but have been hesitant to install... I would rather not have it sound like a diesel at idle from transmission gear rattle or tear up the transmission. However, some noise may just be the price to pay. As with many things, some is okay but it can become too much quickly. Would love to hear your thoughts on this subject. Thank you


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Forgot to answer the OP... OEM clutches can be a gamble with a tuned TT-RS and hard usage. Launch control and No Lift Shifting can quickly overheat the clutch, because there is some slippage happening, which you won't be able to notice until the clutch overheats.

Some people are lucky with the OEM clutches, having them last through hard track usage even. However, enough have gone out to see that the OEM units aren't bullet proof. Most makes/models require clutch upgrades, once engine power is increased significantly, so this is all fairly normal for aftermarket modding.

My clutch wouldn't move the car at all after my second launch in a row using Launch Control with little cool down time between the runs. Once cooled, my clutch has lasted another ~5k on the street, but it needs to be replaced before I go to a track or use the advanced features in my tune (Launch Control and No Lift Shift).

I have a replacement clutch and SMF setup from Helix Motorcycle UK waiting to be installed, but have been waiting until I decide 100% to keep my TT-RS for a long time. Dealers don't want Audi's with noisy aftermarket clutches, which is the case with aggressive units capable of really handling Stage 2 power levels.

BTW... I am planning to go ahead with the clutch install this spring. I can't see selling my TT-RS as long as I can still drive it!


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

Thanks all I have a tuned R and it started slipping at 6k. Going to tune the TTRS soon and wanted to be prepared for what may come. Hopefully more will chime in with clutch options and impressions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

As everyone pointed out, the clutches are a little on the weak side for tuned cars, but there are options out there.

The only thing I'll add is the Sachs performance clutch disk (not the 4 puck) has been reported to be almost identical in performance to stock and some reported it wasn't really an upgrade at all. Also, consider that some of these clutch upgrades use an upgraded VW pressure plate and not the real TT-RS pressure plate that is more reinforced. It may not affect performance, but I'd rather have the TTRS pressure plate.


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

CarbonRS said:


> As everyone pointed out, the clutches are a little on the weak side for tuned cars, but there are options out there.
> 
> The only thing I'll add is the Sachs performance clutch disk (not the 4 puck) has been reported to be almost identical in performance to stock and some reported it wasn't really an upgrade at all. Also, consider that some of these clutch upgrades use an upgraded VW pressure plate and not the real TT-RS pressure plate that is more reinforced. It may not affect performance, but I'd rather have the TTRS pressure plate.


So perhaps just a different disc then. Yeah I noticed the Sachs SRE PP is the same part # for both the TTRS and the Golf R. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

mdsune said:


> So perhaps just a different disc then. Yeah I noticed the Sachs SRE PP is the same part # for both the TTRS and the Golf R.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, although it is interesting some are saying the DMF may not be up to stage 2 torque. I was kind of hoping to get away with using the stock DMF at stage 2 and 3 to keep it civil on the street and with passengers. Spec has quite a large selection of discs, although everyone seems to have a strong opinion on their quality.


----------

